# Pumilio Aguacate!



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Sorry for the phone pics, couldn't wait to put these up though. The other three I'll get soon


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Number two. Won these in a charity auction for USARK and tesoros!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

The lights just dimmed but this guy is a really cool blue/green with black dots


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

When did these start getting imported?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool frogs and you got them it a charity auction no less!

Hope you get some breeding going from these guys, they seem like a cool locale 

John

EDIT: How many of these guys did you get? Is it a trio?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Well they started being imported to the public when I got them from Shawn today  Not sure how long he had them.

I have 2.2 and one bonus I'm not sure of, a good spread of the morph. I have a half dozen types of pumilio cranking out froglets, so I plan on producing these for the next decade


----------



## Jjimenez081122 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can i make guacamole outta these for my tostitos to watch the games this sunday? Being that theyre avocados!?😜😜😜 aguacate=avocado

Aguacate peninsula must be such a great area to explore...wonder how many blue locales we could find. 

Cauchero
Darkland
Punta clara
Esperanza
Aguacates
Swampy point
Cerro brujo

Colubre?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

L8apex said:


> Well they started being imported to the public when I got them from Shawn today  Not sure how long he had them.


Sweet looking frogs man. Shawn's been letting go of some jewels lately!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

MD_Frogger said:


> Sweet looking frogs man. Shawn's been letting go of some jewels lately!


Ha, yes he has. I check the dang frog whisperer page all the time


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aguacate peninsula must be such a great area to explore...wonder how many blue locales we could find. 

Cauchero
Darkland
Punta clara
Esperanza
Aguacates
Swampy point
Cerro brujo

Colubre?[/QUOTE]

All of these locales are just generically called Aguacate on "Dendrobase", which for most of us Europeans is the reference site for the identification of various species of frogs.

www.DendroBase.de

@L8apex: Great addition indeed!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

MD_Frogger said:


> When did these start getting imported?


last time I looked strictly reptiles were selling these.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

They look like really nice Esperanza to me. Cool frogs for sure.


----------



## Jjimenez081122 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are some recently acquired aguacate. Dont mean to bomb your threat. Just showing more of their variety.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Ha, it didn't say "my" Aguacate thread  I couldn't find much on them, hopefully this gets the ball rolling. That one looks more like my Colubre, the variance in these is awesome. I'm glad I don't have to classify everything from that region!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

pa.walt said:


> last time I looked strictly reptiles were selling these.


Who else, right? 

So these are full size pumilio? I was thinking they were small like Escudo.


----------



## Jjimenez081122 (Feb 22, 2014)

A few others. And yes. They are identical to those loma colubre


----------



## Jjimenez081122 (Feb 22, 2014)

Last one!😩😩😩. Not letting me do multiple pics. But I was very happy i was able to get a trio like these.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Jjimenez081122 said:


> A few others. And yes. They are identical to those loma colubre


I love this one! Paruacate?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

pa.walt said:


> last time I looked strictly reptiles were selling these.


Shawn says these were the first time from the region, I trust him but I obviously don't know for sure.

I'm not trying to name drop, it was a public auction on Facebook for USARK and Tesoros which said first time to public. Maybe it meant this time around. Why am I not seeing these on here? They're maybe my favorite of my pums already!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

L8apex said:


> Shawn says these were the first time from the region, I trust him but I obviously don't know for sure.
> 
> I'm not trying to name drop, it was a public auction on Facebook for USARK and Tesoros which said first time to public. Maybe it meant this time around. Why am I not seeing these on here? They're maybe my favorite of my pums already!


Strictly was the importer. Shawn bought some, QT'ed/treated, paired them and then makes some available to other hobbyists. This is the first time these have been imported, but others from the broad region where these are found have come in previously: Esperanza, Cauchero, etc., etc. 

It's not worth going back into the "pinpoint of a large population discussion". This is a very nice looking locale with a huge amount of diversity. There has also been a large amount of scientific research done using this region's pumilio as models. I'm not sure what the subject of most of it is, but these have been fairly well-studied. 



MD_Frogger said:


> Who else, right?
> 
> So these are full size pumilio? I was thinking they were small like Escudo.


Yes, I'd say they're pretty normal sized for pumilio. My Dragos are are more robust, but those have also been in captivity receiving regular feedings for over a year.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I read one study, basically they said birds don't recognize blue as aposematic, even in regions where blue was dominant. They made fake frogs and birds were snatching the blue ones but not the reds. That was way simplified but they thought that was why frogs were all blue there but it apparently isn't. Thank you for explaining that Spaff


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats on winning the auction and getting the new frogs,

Strictly has them listed as "Cachero Aguacate" - (not sure why) and Shawn definitely got pick of the litter if he got them from Strictly. (take a look at his FB page and you'll see what I'm talking about - WowIsRight.com). Mine don't have any color: no red, brown, or orange. Mine are deep purple to powder blue. These guys also seem slightly smaller than my other adult pums...ie Basti, Cristobal, and Punta Laurent. They're almost the same size as my adult yellow Solarte. Seems like both of these morphs are on the smaller side. Your thoughts? 

Here's a few pics to show the variation in my lot.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

shawn is one one the people who get first dibs probaly. not too hard to figure who has them if you read the forums.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

shawn is one of the people who get first dibs probably. not too hard to figure who has them if you read the forums.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am losing track of a lot of the newer imports. Are these sustainably harvested ?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Edit: I was led to believe they were sustainably imported, I guess I can't say for certain. I'll do my best to get lots of froglets out to good froggers and hopefully help populate the hobby. Since it was a charity auction I'm donating a bigger percentage than usual to tesoros, TWI and others I support. 

Mine are slightly smaller than my rio teribe and colubre, similar I think to the PL, esperanza, and charcos. That being said, he told me they could put on up to 50% more mass in the coming weeks.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Here are some better shots of day two, hacked down by photo bucket. The dark looking one is really stunning in person, crazy green and blue with a bright blue belly! I obviously need lots of practice shooting frog pics


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

MarcNem said:


> Congrats on winning the auction and getting the new frogs,
> 
> Strictly has them listed as "Cachero Aguacate" - (not sure why) and Shawn definitely got pick of the litter if he got them from Strictly. (take a look at his FB page and you'll see what I'm talking about - WowIsRight.com). Mine don't have any color: no red, brown, or orange. Mine are deep purple to powder blue. These guys also seem slightly smaller than my other adult pums...ie Basti, Cristobal, and Punta Laurent. They're almost the same size as my adult yellow Solarte. Seems like both of these morphs are on the smaller side. Your thoughts?


Yeah, strawberry cahero aguacuate, that rolls off the tongue when you add oophaga pumilio! Those are awesome frogs you got! And you're right, I looked and they're smaller than teribe, colubre, PL, basti and even charcos maybe. They seem close to my esperanza in length, so once they fill out should be closer to their size I think. I've never seen escudo because I'm in a dart frog desert!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Also I am in a dart frog desert, but I can say that my Punta Clara are about the same size of Solarte, but skinny. Escudo are smaller, but also Popa and Salt Creek. 
In the site I mentioned above there is the size of the different pums and, according on my experience, I can say that they are reliable.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

@l8pex:

those last pics look identical to my Loma Colubre Pumilio.

so in the end everything blue is most likely the same population with different names....

Loma Colubre
Cauchero
Aguacate 
etc...


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

L8apex said:


> Here are some better shots of day two, hacked down by photo bucket. The dark looking one is really stunning in person, crazy green and blue with a bright blue belly! I obviously need lots of practice shooting frog pics


Absolutely stunning frogs!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

PumilioTurkey said:


> @l8pex:
> 
> those last pics look identical to my Loma Colubre Pumilio.
> 
> ...


I've gotta say they don't bear any resemblance to the loma colubres on google images, and they're way different from my rio colubres and esperanzas. I guess they seem unique to me, I don't see what Europe has though maybe.

Thank you Aaron!


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

here is a pic of a Loma Colubre that I got directly from the European importeur..

You can imagine my "delight" when I got the frogs after seeing the pictures on the internet.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Hmm, that one looks similar. No red, most of mine have red somewhere. Do you have more like that or is it a one off? Is it possible that over there the name is different? Loma Colubre look blue and black to me, mostly similar too, but again that's just from searching images. I've never seen frogs like these in vivs before


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I would say these look pretty similar to Esperanza to me, which makes a lot of sense biogeographically. It is highly likely that at one point in this region's history, there was connectivity between these populations and others such as Cauchero and Darklands. I've been told much of the forest here has been converted to ag land, which may be a factor in creating these small pockets of frogs at separate populations.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

the little sprinkle of orange on the front leg is a hint towards Loma Colubre or Esperanza I guess...



edit: another, better pic:


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Wow those are sweet! Thank you Spaff and turkey. I didn't mean I don't see a resemblance, they are similar. To me they seem sufficiently different to keep seperate. My Esperanza look a lot different to me, but i totally see how at some point they could've been the same. I guess I was going on morphguide, I'm going to check out dendrobase like Rigel said, I couldn't get it work earlier. I clearly need to improve my pumilio knowledge! At least I know how to breed them, now I need to learn what to do with all the froglets and learn more morphs


----------

